# Quick Copier Router Idea(s)??



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,
Needing to quickly create a router setup for copying some profiles..
As attached image, was thinking 2 pieces of board (one 500 x 1000mm and other 500 x 500mm) both as coloured blue. The yellow is the 1000x1000mm "area" the copier would need to span. Roughly show a cutter and follower attached to top board. Seems a lot of wood to me! ;-).. Any ideas for simple track mechanism to allow the movements as shown with arrows?. i suppose I could use draw sliders but must be something simpler in wood?.. Do i need all that board also? ;-)
All input greatfully appreciated..
M


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

in fact the MAXIMUM area to copy is within a 500x500 (bottom left yellow area) which is why i have the yellow as 1000x1000 to allow full movement (extremities of track i suppose).. must be a better design that this.. and easier to make ;-)


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

just thinking about it.. could you copy something if existing shape (or shape to copy) were positioned overhead?.. maybe 500mm above?.. does that simplify an approach?


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

rather than board.. suppose i could use tubes and blocks that they slide in to?... rather than expensive slide bearings there may be something in nylon/cheaper?.. maybe something readily available at the DIY store?.. as attached image... thoughts



millipee said:


> Hi,
> Needing to quickly create a router setup for copying some profiles..
> As attached image, was thinking 2 pieces of board (one 500 x 1000mm and other 500 x 500mm) both as coloured blue. The yellow is the 1000x1000mm "area" the copier would need to span. Roughly show a cutter and follower attached to top board. Seems a lot of wood to me! ;-).. Any ideas for simple track mechanism to allow the movements as shown with arrows?. i suppose I could use draw sliders but must be something simpler in wood?.. Do i need all that board also? ;-)
> All input greatfully appreciated..
> M


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

Maybe a photo of what you are trying to copy would help.

If all you are doing is copying a profile, I cannot see why a template trim cutter will not work?

Wealden Tool Company Limited Housing Rebate - guided


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> If all you are doing is copying a profile, I cannot see why a template trim cutter will not work?


Hi James

I'm left with the impression that the item the OP is copying is a 2-1/2D object, i.e. an object with a series of flat planes at different levels as opposed to a true contoured 3D object. If so the template trimmer will only rout the outside edge and might be too deep.If n/a could answer this (or even add his name to his profile?) I'd be grateful

Nice to see you've found a decent tool supplier :dirol::yes4:

Regards

Phil


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is the principle I would recomend you consider.
Keith MacKenzie's Pantograph The FL Guitar Builders Ass. Meeting - YouTube
This is for inlay, but a pattern on one side and router on the other side works the same way.


----------

